# Clown fish



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a clown fish who just stays in the back corner of the tank at the bottom. s/he hasnt moved in about a week he just swims in that bottom corner and breathes heavily. he kinda has a nest dug out in that back corner. does anybody know what he/she is up to?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

What are your readings for
NH3
NO2
NO3
pH
Salinity

Have you quarantined?
What other inhabitants do you have?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry i totally forgot i posted this. he seems to be back to normal.


----------

